# Bacon Bomb



## 2PUPs (Jul 10, 2011)

If ya like pork and yer atterys hardend then this is for you . One pound ground pork flattend to about1/2 inch , diced green and red bell peppers , diced onion , shredded cheese , diced tomatoes , one pound bacon .


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 10, 2011)

That should do the trick nicely!


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 10, 2011)

I've seen this before and one of the guys on my motorcycle forum actually made one like it. While it looks very tasty and I wouldn't mind biting into it i'm sure it's a heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks really good


----------



## LabelValue (Oct 17, 2011)

Woooow....lol. Possibly a heart attack waiting to happen with the bacon wrapped around it that looks amazing.


----------

